# time between fets



## kittyw (Jan 25, 2007)

Hello everyone!

From everyone elses experiences was just wondering what the time line for a natural FET would be.  

Does it start from the 1st day of menstration, then monitoring until ovulation, with FET taking place on ovulation day?  

Sorry i sound so thick........Thanks x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Panda asked the exact same question a couple of days ago...here's the thread & my reply...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=85761.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi

I've just had my 4th constructed FET and am driving myself mad with worry as to timings.

The last three times I had embies put in on what would have been say day 19 or 20 after my last a/f ( down regged in between) but this time it was on day 25. I'm paranoid that because they've been transferred nearer to the time that you would expect an a/f that they are less likely to work becuase your body is not geared up for being preggers.

Has anyone had any experience of this?

It's day 28 by that reckoning today so you can see why I'm worried -day 3 post transfer!!   

P
x


----------



## choccycake (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi pupz
do you mean medicated cycle for fet? (take down regulation drugs then hrt/progynova etc before embies put in)?
I am on 2ww after a cycle like this, from my understanding of it your body is down regulated before you start - A "clean slate" so no hormones about, you then take hormones to make lining thicker etc, so I think that because this is "artificially"done your body doesn't interfere.
Hope that helps (if I had not been on cycle my af was due the day the embies were put back and I didn't have any sign of af then).
Hope that helps a bit but i'm no expert!
x x x Choccy x x x


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

That sounds completely plausible, Choccy so I'm happy to go with that and yes what you are describing is exactly what I am/have been doing ( called a constructed cycle at my hosp). I'm also taking aspirin and heparin cause hey why not nothing else has made any difference!

You're testing on friday Omigod-all the best wishes in the world to you and thanks for replying.

P
x


----------



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know how long you have to wait between FET's ? I know with IVF it is about 3 months but was wonderig if you get BFN how long you would have to wait till you try again with another FET.

THANKS - CECILA XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Our clinic still liked me to have around 3 mths between the FETs.  I did natural FET, not medicated and got chemical pregnancies on both.

Different clinics will have varying procedures and ideas so I would give your clinic a call and see what they advise in how long to wait.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

hi ladies
i am in ohss in a fresh cycle.. day 9 now & 50 follicles, 20 or so around 12mm, most smaller.. oestradiol 6500. Am under George Ndukwe who has done everything he can bless him.. but he thinks v likely they will have to freeze any embryos..find out tomorrow but i think he is trying to let me down gently.

i had an fet last time around... but ended up waiting nearly 5 months between the fresh & frozen. wondering how long most ppl have waited if they went into ohss before they were allowed to do an fet?

thanks!


----------



## Lexan (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi
Sorry to hear you OHSS, I know the feeling I was in that situation in April, admitted in hospital, very scary.  At my clinic they gave me the option on when I wanted to come in for FET, during recovery from OHSS, i found I have thyroid problrm and thats is the  reason I haven't done  fet yet, trying to keep it under control first.

I think 2-3 period after ivf treatment should be fine, but ask your clinic, they might take you on after 1 period.

Godd luck and hoep you get that bfp soon 

Lex


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

thanks lex  really wiped the ground from under me on thursday. hope u get ur thryoid sorted... i have a borderline underactive thryoid so on thyroxine - only 25 micrograms tho, so more a precaution than anything else. i dont eat fish so supposed to be eaiting lots of seaweed, but on metformin.. feel too sick to face anything remotely fishy tasting!

i am really hoping they dont make me wait 3 cycles. my cycles are totally screwed since my fet.. had 2 48 day cycles & one 18, after the breakthru bleed from my fresh cycle last year. hear's hoping. will ask george today!

good luck with the thyroid.


----------

